# Samba 3.3.10 Guest account



## bsna (Mar 23, 2010)

Please, help me with configuration of guest account in samba.

smb.conf


```
#======================= Global Settings =====================================
[global]
   workgroup = Workgroup
   server string = Samba Server
   security = user
   netbios name = FreeBSN
   log file = /usr/local/samba/var/log.%m
   max log size = 50
   os level = 133
   dns proxy = no 

#============================ Share Definitions ==============================
[homes]
   comment = Home Directories
   browseable = no
   writable = yes

# Un-comment the following and create the netlogon directory for Domain Logons
 [pub]
   comment = Network Logon Service
   path = /var/ftp/pub
   guest ok = yes
   writable = no
```

I am trying to connect:


```
#/usr/local/samba/bin/smbclient \\\\FreeBSN\\pub
Enter root's password: 
Anonymous login successfull
Domain=[WORKGROUP] OS=[UNIX] Server=[Samba 3.3.10]
tree connect failed: NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME
```
Please, help me to connect as a guest


----------



## bsna (Mar 23, 2010)

I've fixed this (I forgot to create pub directory )  but now I have another error:

```
#/usr/local/samba/bin/smbclient \\\\FreeBSN\\pub
Enter root's password: 
Anonymous login successfull
Domain=[WORKGROUP] OS=[UNIX] Server=[Samba 3.3.10]
tree connect failed: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE.
```

I tried to find out how to fix it in google but failed


----------

